# Hybrid Audio L8v2



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a good deal on some L8v2s. $410 shipped, new. Probably not authorized. 

End time: Jan 3, 2012 4:34:09 AM EST

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hybrid-Audi...691948649?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item2eba2c1c69


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know if they are related or not, but there is a person with the same username on here...


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not sure. Just saw the auction looking for deals. 

The one on eBay has a good rating. 100% positive (2001 ratings). 

Good price anyway you look at it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ultimateherts said:


> I don't know if they are related or not, but there is a person with the same username on here...


and he's selling 'em here, too. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...chnologies-l8v2-brand-new.html?highlight=l8v2


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

If I could fit 8s, they'd be mine 
Talk about midbass. 
My L6s are great. 
I need to resist the urge to get out the dremmel. My daily driver is a lease.


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Price down to 370. 

Great deal there. 

Where's my dremmel?

George


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Down to 360. Can't believe they're still there. 

I bought the L6v2s he had for sale. Quick shipping and BNIB.


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

These speakers have been relisted at $330. 
Wow. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hybrid-Audi...695844532?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item2eba678eb4


----------

